# A quality Jigsaw



## degoose

I like the rugged feel of Makita…. I have several Makita routers [as well as other brands…] and use and recommend Makita routers for the TWC… I also have a 7 1/2 circular saw and it is rugged enough to cut through 2 inch sandstone with a diamond blade… This JigSaw looks great… when I need one I will surely turn to Makita.. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Abbott

I also like Makita tools. I will look at this saw, thanks for the review.


----------



## b2rtch

I need a jig saw, i shall look at this one. 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## stevenhsieh

I am also intrested in buying a jigsaw.
There has been reports that Bosch 1591EVSK Barrel Grip Jigsaw get hot after 15 minute use. Have you have any problem with yours (makita)?


----------



## mattg

I have that same jigsaw (http://lumberjocks.com/mattg/reviews)!! Have you tried the new Starrett Dual-Cut jigsaw blades yet (http://www.starrett.com/download/183_pta_dualcut_ds.pdf)? Talk about splinter free cross cuts!!


----------



## surfin2

I gave up on the jig saw many years ago cause of the top handle , not much control, vibration plus, balky plus it wouldn't fit in alot of places where I needed to cut. For years I didn't use a jig saw, then one day I used a barrel grip & was hooked. I was looking at the Bosch (Reading the reviews on barrel grips this is Bosch country…) I was all set to buy the Bosch then I saw the new Makita barrel grip, move over Bosch there's a new grip in town & it comes with a light… One more thing I have a small hand…


----------



## DoctorDan

I'll keep an eye out for the Starrat blades. It's like anything in woodworking though, the right blade, for the right job.

The barrel design is a great step forward. I think we will see more of it in the future. The position of your hands becomes a lot more natural and allows good control. One hand to push down and fowards, one to direct from the back.

The tool did warm up when cutting hardward for 20minutes plus. But not to level I would be concerned.


----------



## cosmicturner

I got one not to long ago and really like it, a pleasure to use, very clean cuts and the light is a nice option for older eyes glad I got it! Makita was the most expensive…. but you get what you pay for


----------



## surfin2

I have a Bosch #1652 8 1/4 circular saw & its greet for cutting thick boards but when I adjust it to cut plywood that brings the handle up to high & forward…

It's like I'm pulling the saw which makes it feel like it's top heavy…

That's the same feeling I get with a D handle jig saw…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review, I love my Freud Jigsaw thats Made in Spain.


----------

